# Local fishing ettiquette question



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello All,

New to the ann arbor area and excited for the steelhead run on the huron. From what i gather the fishing can get quite hectic and sometimes nasty. Being new, could any of you school me on local river ettiqutte? Specifically if there are regional rules. Appreciate all information any of you have.

Tom


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

From what I've heard , there are no rules down there.:lol:


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't fished the Huron in years, don't know what it is like now. Hoepfully it has improved, guy threatened me because our lines got tangled. Haven't fished there since.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

1. the guy down river flow casts first . this will cause less tangles. 
2. don't walk behind some one casting. you may piss them off and end out getting hooked by them.
3. tery not to stand ware there casting from like right hand left hand and give them as much room as posible to cast usaly elbow to elbow. in figuretive speech. meaning tight quaters. 
4 . if some one hooks a fish reel in your line so not to tangle up with their fish or break them off with your line. had that happen to me durning salmon season up north guy was scared i was going to hit em cause i am so big any ways. 
5.when they hook that fish they may want to go down river so expect it. if the fish turn side way in that current they will follow down river trying to stop a steel on 8 or even 6lb test is a pain.
6. don't be a prick you should do fine. meaning some guy breaks these rules there most likely new to fishing the area just like you are and don't know who to ask about rules take it with a grain of salt is how i see it. 

any ways at the park i do not wade all i do is fish from shore there some time have not been there in a wile but. just bring one rod and tackle. save you the time of losing some thing. keep it close to ya if you can. also watch out for joggers with a 10 foot salmon stick you can hook them easy. 

btw if you tye flies bring a ton with you like wooly buggers. if you met some one down there you can always trade some flies or give some away. that way you make friends. you got to remember they pay at least 1-2 dollars a fly and if you tye them 20-50 cents see my point on making friends. then they give ya some slak on being new to the area. i like esl or egg sucking leaches in purple with a pink egg head. work good some time out there.


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

U said ann arbor.. is that really local to any good steelhead action on the huron? Im pretty sure the only hectic place youll come across on the huron is in flatrock. Is that not too far im not too sure but didnt think so. Also like i said im no expert and ive only been there and fished about 15 times ever but i have caught some fish maybe 8..? And i fished peak spring run times. So i wouldnt be too excited for a huge number of fish or action this time of year from what i believe fall run steelhead trickle in and numbers arent close to spring run. And from my experience especially if you dont wanna combat fish with the guys at the dam that might cause you problems, u dont need to fish there to catch fish personally ive only caught 1 fish around the dam/park and that was above the dam in feb on a spoon so i think i got a lil lucky. Ive also heard about a robbery or gun pulled out on someone fishn there. So maybe if ur lookin for a better time, it doesnt hurt to get away from the crowds and have some piece n quiet.


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Ann arbor definitely isnt in the heart of salmon and steel country, but im new to the are so one fish is more than enough. I understand the fall run is abbreviated but i need some practice time on the river to read it properly before expecting to become productive. NJ has very few large river systems so the idea of packed shore float fishing is new to me and i want to be polite to the seasoned veterans. When we fish for striped bass back home one idiot can ruin a day of fishing often through inexperience. 

As far as combative fishing conditions, ive dealt with them every fall during the surf striper run in NJ. Take your salmon run and magnify it to triple the proportion and your got fall striper blitzes in NJ. Heres a video of how reckless the fish can become when the bait starts to move. I this video the anglers are spread out, but imagine 20 more anglers for every one seen and youve got the height of the run.





 
To all who have responded i appreciate it. And to the seasoned vets out there, please chime in.

PS, rain coming this week, maybe the start of a good weekend.

Tom


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like that idea of taking the extra Flies along. That can go a long way. I have done the same thing pulling wire on the river. On more than one ocassion I have given away a "Hot" spoon to someone. If those people see me on the river now they go out of there way to let me know the how's, where's and on what's for the fish.

Good Luck. I might have to take a walk down there this weekend just to check things out. Looks like it si going to be too windy to fish the "D".


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm not sure how loosely you are using the term "Ann Arbor", but fish running from Lake Erie can not make it above the dam on Belleville Lake. There's a fish ladder at Flatrock, so a fair percentage do make it between Belleville and Flatrock. Since there are no lake run fish in the river the area above Belleville gets very little fishing pressure in the Fall and Winter, but sees quite a bit before the Walleye season closes in the Spring.


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Zofchak said:


> I'm not sure how loosely you are using the term "Ann Arbor", but fish running from Lake Erie can not make it above the dam on Belleville Lake. There's a fish ladder at Flatrock, so a fair percentage do make it between Belleville and Flatrock. Since there are no lake run fish in the river the area above Belleville gets very little fishing pressure in the Fall and Winter, but sees quite a bit before the Walleye season closes in the Spring.


Zofchak,

Definitely, planning on trying to test accesses from flatrock and downriver. From the past 2 or 3 years of posts it seems im about a month early, but it also does appear there is a steep learning curve to locating holes and substrate. I am living in ann arbor but im going to make the 30 min ride.

Tom


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Ann Arbor Hokie said:


> Ann arbor definitely isnt in the heart of salmon and steel country, but im new to the are so one fish is more than enough. I understand the fall run is abbreviated but i need some practice time on the river to read it properly before expecting to become productive. NJ has very few large river systems so the idea of packed shore float fishing is new to me and i want to be polite to the seasoned veterans. When we fish for striped bass back home one idiot can ruin a day of fishing often through inexperience.
> 
> As far as combative fishing conditions, ive dealt with them every fall during the surf striper run in NJ. Take your salmon run and magnify it to triple the proportion and your got fall striper blitzes in NJ. Heres a video of how reckless the fish can become when the bait starts to move. I this video the anglers are spread out, but imagine 20 more anglers for every one seen and youve got the height of the run.
> 
> ...


I was there in june/july 2007 to witness those bluefish that close to shore. I had never seen anything like that and haven't since.The lifeguards kicked everyone out of the water and the bluefish came down the coast. I ran back to the cabin like all the other fisherman and got the poles. We hooked into four before they passed. It was a ball. They would hit whatever we threw at them. It just took a few to figure out we needed steel leaders.


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Jam,

Now imagine 25 lb striped bass and you have montauk last week. Buddy's dad caught 2 25 lb fish at once, one on the teaser and one on the bomber.

But back to the topic, any other local river fanatics have more to add? Often find those are the guys who are most aware of new fishermen's behavior.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ann Arbor Hokie said:


> Jam,
> 
> Now imagine 25 lb striped bass and you have montauk last week. Buddy's dad caught 2 25 lb fish at once, one on the teaser and one on the bomber.
> 
> But back to the topic, any other local river fanatics have more to add? Often find those are the guys who are most aware of new fishermen's behavior.


 
You'll find that the people who have the most success of the Huron are very very tight lipped about what they are catching fish on and where they caught them. I befriended a couple guys over the past couple years that have taught me a lot about that river and it's fish. A large majority of the guys are fishing jigs/waxies under floats in the slow water. That's how I have met most of the people down there, I tie my own jigs and they want to check out the jigs because they are not the ordinary Little Dipper stuff. This weekend is out of the question for me, but maybe next weekend I could hook up with you one day and give ya a lesson or two. Just PM me if you'd like to.

PS... If you want to get seriously addicted to steel, point your car west by northwest and drive 4 hours.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

The Huron is a mystery. I've fished it for years and have caught 4 steel, three from boat one on shore. The run is by no means prolific, but there are fish there. It's a hunt and experiment river. The dam is a clown show, especially in spring and good for entertainment. The Walleye are fun in spring; at least they're abundant. I agree with the previous post, go northwest if you want a true river experience with a more legitimate chance of hooking fish. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

swaprat said:


> 1. The guy down river flow casts first . This will cause less tangles.
> 2. Don't walk behind some one casting. You may piss them off and end out getting hooked by them.
> 3. Tery not to stand ware there casting from like right hand left hand and give them as much room as posible to cast usaly elbow to elbow. In figuretive speech. Meaning tight quaters.
> 4 . If some one hooks a fish reel in your line so not to tangle up with their fish or break them off with your line. Had that happen to me durning salmon season up north guy was scared i was going to hit em cause i am so big any ways.
> ...


+100


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Went down to Huroc Park Saturday night since it was too windy to be out on the river. Only fish being caught were Gizzard Shad and only 6 or 7 anglers fishing. One guy was up by where the river split into the back channel and he was catching lots of dink smallmouth. 

Flat Rock must have had their homecoming dance Saturday. There is no way I would ever let my daughter go out in dresses that short.....:yikes:


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

The queer guy is gonna get beat up and thrown in the river! The dam is the best place to catch em! We like shad they fry up just right! Also its Halloween time , sometimes people dressup and hang out in the park. I Free entertainment) BOPNUS there is great sayings spray painted under the bridges, telling people were to go if they are lost! Huroc Park....PURE MICHIGAN!


----------

